# US confident about Pakistan’s nuclear security



## Devil Soul

*US confident about Pakistan’s nuclear security*
By News Desk
Published: October 8, 2016
11SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





Replying to a question about Kashmir, Kirby said: “Our position has not changed. We want this to be worked out between both sides, the issue of Kashmir. And generally, generally speaking," PHOTO: REUTERS

The United States has expressed faith in Pakistan’s nuclear security, saying that its confident the country has all necessary controls in place.

“I think we have said before that we are confident that Pakistan has the security controls they need to have in place on their [nuclear] arsenal… I will let them speak to that more specifically. I wouldn’t get into that,” State Department spokesman John Kirby said at his daily news briefing on Friday. He was responding to a question about whether Pakistan’s nuclear assets were safe from terrorists.

*US-India nuclear nexus and regional security*

Replying to a question about Kashmir, Kirby said: “Our position has not changed. We want this to be worked out between both sides, the issue of Kashmir. And generally, generally speaking, I mean, we obviously want to see the tensions that exist right now be brought down and for dialogue to take its place – meaningful dialogue to try to address these issues bilaterally between the countries.”

*US encourages India, Pakistan militaries to continue communicating*

“Obviously there are still differences of opinion that exist between them. We have differences with many countries too, and we continue to try to work through them to the best we are able to. And that’s all we’re asking, that’s all we’re hoping, that’s all we’re expecting for leaders in India and Pakistan to do as well,” the spokesman added.

_Published in The Express Tribune, October 8th, 2016._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

Devil Soul said:


> *US confident about Pakistan’s nuclear security*
> By News Desk
> Published: October 8, 2016
> 11SHARES
> SHARE TWEET EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replying to a question about Kashmir, Kirby said: “Our position has not changed. We want this to be worked out between both sides, the issue of Kashmir. And generally, generally speaking," PHOTO: REUTERS
> 
> The United States has expressed faith in Pakistan’s nuclear security, saying that its confident the country has all necessary controls in place.
> 
> “I think we have said before that we are confident that Pakistan has the security controls they need to have in place on their [nuclear] arsenal… I will let them speak to that more specifically. I wouldn’t get into that,” State Department spokesman John Kirby said at his daily news briefing on Friday*. He was responding to a question about whether Pakistan’s nuclear assets were safe from terrorists.*
> 
> *US-India nuclear nexus and regional security*
> 
> Replying to a question about Kashmir, Kirby said: “Our position has not changed. We want this to be worked out between both sides, the issue of Kashmir. And generally, generally speaking, I mean, we obviously want to see the tensions that exist right now be brought down and for dialogue to take its place – meaningful dialogue to try to address these issues bilaterally between the countries.”
> 
> *US encourages India, Pakistan militaries to continue communicating*
> 
> “Obviously there are still differences of opinion that exist between them. We have differences with many countries too, and we continue to try to work through them to the best we are able to. And that’s all we’re asking, that’s all we’re hoping, that’s all we’re expecting for leaders in India and Pakistan to do as well,” the spokesman added.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, October 8th, 2016._




What a silly question. If Pakistan eated grass for this kind of system, it is hard to believe that they would like those weapons stolen...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lurch Adams

Pakistani reaction:

US refuses to release funds for F-16 - 

US seeks action against Haqqani Network - 

US confident about nuclear security -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

I think the US should worry about its own nuclear security. John Oliver really lets them have it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

We are not satisfied with US nuclear security. They have the history of mishandling the nukes. Their nukes are threat for the peace of the world. They are crazy enough they used 2 of their nukes on japan. North Korean nukes are not the problem its US nukes.


----------



## coffee_cup

I am not sure if same can be said about the nuclear security of India, where radio active material often finds its way to Mumbai scarp markets...


----------



## LfcRed

US nukes are holy. However they handle it or even use it killing millions is justified. Pakistani nukes on the other hand. Oh my oh my! God save the world. We need no vote of confidence with our stuff. God wills we know how to handle them.


----------



## barbarosa

Not to be happy on these statements. US can U tern any time.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Unfortunatily we have to get O K approval from a country who used this Tech on Humans.


----------



## B2B

Isn't there a hidden message in this , i might be completely wrong though.

" Dont worry about the nukes we have them by the ... "


----------



## Chauvinist

B2B said:


> Isn't there a hidden message in this , i might be completely wrong though.
> 
> " Dont worry about the nukes we have them by the ... "




Nop... !! They couldn't even smell them despite of trying to hell.
They would die having the wish in their hearts that would never come to true until Sun is shining...

and one more thing..Who asked for their confidence BTW???


----------



## B2B

Chauvinist said:


> and one more thing..Who asked for their confidence BTW???



Exactly the reason why i said so.

( Aside : I am as much a kid to my parents as you are to yours. Salutations if not respectful should not be outright derogatory. )


----------



## krakatoa

US has failed so far to take this out so yeah its confident about its security


----------



## ali_raza

and we dont care if they do


----------



## Shrarti kaka

As pr my little knowledge about nukes. These are not children battery operated toys so anyone can stole them and explode them anywhere. So a very baseless propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tigerrock ali

B2B said:


> Isn't there a hidden message in this , i might be completely wrong though.
> 
> " Dont worry about the nukes we have them by the ... "



When have you guys ever been right though? 
Don´t answer it. Totally a rhetorical question!!


----------



## cloud4000

US given how much money just to ensure Pakistan nukes are secured? 

Regardless, it's easier to guard 100 nukes than thousands under US control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

And if they are not? Like we give a ****


----------



## tarrar

Why US needs to say anything about our nuclear assets every month?


----------



## Arsalan

Good for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Counterpunch

US playing to be an authority on safety certification of our Nukes only to later start denouncing the sufficient security measures for gaining any sort of credibility. Gotcha uncle Sam!


----------



## Rahim Malik

We dont need anybody's approval- we know how competent we are to fight off these idiots..!!!


----------



## RedStar86

Again, the hypocrisy and double standards of the US.They support India's acceptance to the NSG while they're a lot of doubts about the level of security on India's nuclear weapons. 
Just reminding a big article from last year, I think in the 'Foreign Policy' that described all the Indian failures..
Just proves that at the end of the day its just international politics and between that to the real truth there are only lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

US can suck my cat


----------



## wiseone2

RedStar86 said:


> Again, the hypocrisy and double standards of the US.They support India's acceptance to the NSG while they're a lot of doubts about the level of security on India's nuclear weapons.
> Just reminding a big article from last year, I think in the 'Foreign Policy' that described all the Indian failures..
> Just proves that at the end of the day its just international politics and between that to the real truth there are only lies.



There is never any doubt about who controls Indian nukes


----------



## Faiez

krakatoa said:


> US has failed so far to take this out so yeah its confident about its security



Agreed !


----------

